# What was the first auto strain?



## gsxr1000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone out there know which strain started the auto flower trait? I'd really like to know for a bit of an experiment i want to do when i get my own place eventually...


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2010)

Ruderalis...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 28, 2010)

I almost did that last night Hick....lol


----------



## gsxr1000 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it any good? Or are you just messing with me?


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2010)

Ruderalis is the auto flowering part....what it is crossed with and how stable the cross is determines how good the resulting strain is.....not sure what the very first cross was....


----------



## Hick (Jan 29, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Ruderalis is the auto flowering part....what it is crossed with and how stable the cross is determines how good the resulting strain is.....not sure what the very first cross was....


that's right, the Rude' is the genetics supposedly behind the auto flowering  It is essentially, feral hemp found in Russia. 
  Though I have heard it discussed that at least, some of the auto's 'possibly' came about from repeated selection of the earliest males as parent.  :confused2:


----------



## gsxr1000 (Jan 31, 2010)

so no one really knows its just a bunch of guesses that a few people take credit for doing?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 1, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> that's right, the Rude' is the genetics supposedly behind the auto flowering It is essentially, feral hemp found in Russia.



I think it was called Sputnik, wasn't it?


----------



## gsxr1000 (Feb 1, 2010)

I think this is the first time that I had a question that wasn't instantly answered on here with a definite factual answer. Not say rude's are the wrong answer just that no one knows if they are the first. I will definitely try them though if i can find some good genetics for them.


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 5, 2010)

i thoght lowryder was the 1st one that started the auto craze


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2010)

gsxr1000 said:
			
		

> I think this is the first time that I had a question that wasn't instantly answered on here with a definite factual answer. Not say rude's are the wrong answer just that no one knows if they are the first. I will definitely try them though if i can find some good genetics for them.



Ruderalis like Hick said is feral hemp...you really wld not want to smoke it...it is the auto flowering part of the cross...what it is crossed and bred with is where the good smoke is at. If I had to guess I wld agree with jeb...I think lowryder might hve been one of the first if not the first auto strain.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty sure it was Lowryder or Santa Maria


----------



## gsxr1000 (Feb 8, 2010)

I know about low ryder i was looking for the strain that gave it the auto and yes the answer is rudes. I'm not looking for something thats good right away it take time and work to make it good.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

you will not get anything good working with just ruderalis...it is a feral hemp, landrace.  If you try to work with this without adding a potent strain of marijuana you will only be producing more hemp...you make rope from hemp, don't smoke it.  So unless you are planning on starting a rope factory I would not mess with ruderalis.  The only reason that these auto breeders used it in breeding is because it will flower with a long light cycle, not for it's thc content.  The thc was added from the potent strains that they bred the ruderalis to.  Good luck in your search!


----------

